# arrow rest



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i am haveing a little issue with my arrow rest when i set my arrow on it only takes a small movement to knock the arrow of the rest and happens almost every other shot and bugs me, the fact is i dont like it and want a different one, one that ideally hold the arrow in place better and isnt easily knudged of. my bow is a older PSE inferno 28 inch draw and set at 65lbs and will be hunting Elk (will be looking for a new bow this fall hopefully and use this one for the wife or bow fishing) 
any suggestions on a arrow rest that is ideally under $50-$60 

many thanks 

wilky


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

For that price range go with the wisker biscuit. Full containment and perfect for hunting.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Take a look at the Hostage. Made along the same lines as the whisker biscut, but only has three "points" that touch the arrow. I was loking at the WB and was talked into the Hostage by the fact that if you happen to be out on a late archery hunt and the WB gets wet you stand a chance of it freezing up and affecting arrow flight. With that said either one is a good "containment" rest. The Hostage fits nicely on the Inferno, thats what I had it on.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Buckriser said:


> For that price range go with the wisker biscuit. Full containment and perfect for hunting.


I would stay away from the wisker biscuit. it eats up your vans and you dont get good flights with them.

I have this rest and love it man. great price as well. check sportsman warehouse as well for this rest.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/QAD-Ultr ... l+Products


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Get ya a Whisker Biscuit rest. Your arrow will never fall off and how can you go wrong with anything named "Whisker Biscuit" 

And BTW Dustin, whats wrong with having your vane eaten? :O•-:


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the whisker biscuit does just fine. Yeah eventually your vanes will get jacked up but let's be honest that takes a really long time. I have shot my arrows a couple hundred times before the vanes start looking bad. It's a good price and easy to use. If you wanted to spend some cash I'd buy a Rip Cord! I really like how they work. I've found some on ebay under $70.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Get ya a Whisker Biscuit rest. Your arrow will never fall off and how can you go wrong with anything named "Whisker Biscuit"
> 
> And BTW Dustin, whats wrong with having your vane eaten? :O•-:


with that rest I posted up.Your arrow wont fall of ether.Plus you can lock it in the up right spots as well when you are staking a deer or just sitting there. What wrong with it it mess up with the flight of your arrows.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i went to sportsmans warehouse and picked up a whisker biscut to try but when i attach it to my bow it sits un level tilting down i thought about lowering my realese oop about a 3/8 of a inch to level it up there is no elevation adjustment. would you adjust the loop ro take it to sportsmans and have them install it and set it up.

or would you take it back and exchange it for one with elevation

also thinking about taking it back and spending the extra $50 and getting a ripcord i get paid this week and after saving a money on my target and back stop i could afford it though i am tryng to save for a new bow in the fall


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

THE QAD is only good for bows up to 60 LBS unless you get the pro. There is a spray for the Biscuit that prevents freezing, get that. It also helps with the vanes getting chewed up. There are two versions of the Biscuit, you'll need to get the version that best fits your bow. It sounds like you'll need to get the one with the elevation adjustment so that you can change the tilt of the rest to match your string otherwise you get uneven flight. Have the Sportsmen do a Supertune on it, should only cost about $40.00. then after some practice, paper tune it yourself. You'll love the biscuit. 

Dustin....tell me you didn't really miss what Tex was sellin'. hahaha


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

the whisker biscuit is the best affordable HUNTING rest on the market. they are a little tougher on vanes, but i use to shoot hundreds of arrows in mine back in the day and my vanes showed little ware. just get it tuned properly before you start your shooting and you shouldnt have any issues


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i got it tuned a few weeks ago with the old rest but i hated the old rest, I when i was in sportsmans they only had this Whisker Biscut they had. my bow is currently tuned to 65lbs may take t to 70 lbs a few week before hunting season and practice but i plan on getting a new bow later this year with a heavier draw weight so ideal going to transfer the rest and sights to the new one when i get it.

i will have to head to sportsmans before work in the morning and return the one i got ( the guy said it would be perfect on my bow its sadly not )


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

klbzdad said:


> THE QAD is only good for bows up to 60 LBS unless you get the pro. There is a spray for the Biscuit that prevents freezing, get that. It also helps with the vanes getting chewed up. There are two versions of the Biscuit, you'll need to get the version that best fits your bow. It sounds like you'll need to get the one with the elevation adjustment so that you can change the tilt of the rest to match your string otherwise you get uneven flight. Have the Sportsmen do a Supertune on it, should only cost about $40.00. then after some practice, paper tune it yourself. You'll love the biscuit.
> 
> Dustin....tell me you didn't really miss what Tex was sellin'. hahaha


Not so Klbzdad, I have a Caleb in my house too... the QAD hunter rest can handle ALL bows on the market currently if set up properly. For about $60 you can enjoy all the benefits of a full capture rest, along with all the benefits of the drop aways, with some bonus benefits in how it operates if you have to let down on an animal...

I would put my hunt in the hands of a QAD hunter rest if I didn't already have the HDX


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> > THE QAD is only good for bows up to 60 LBS unless you get the pro. There is a spray for the Biscuit that prevents freezing, get that. It also helps with the vanes getting chewed up. There are two versions of the Biscuit, you'll need to get the version that best fits your bow. It sounds like you'll need to get the one with the elevation adjustment so that you can change the tilt of the rest to match your string otherwise you get uneven flight. Have the Sportsmen do a Supertune on it, should only cost about $40.00. then after some practice, paper tune it yourself. You'll love the biscuit.
> ...


You could be right. I had Terry at TnT in St. George even try to tune my QAD Ultra on my PSE and even at only 68 lbs he couldn't get the thing to drop quick enough no matter what we did and I'm only at 294 fps. Ended up going with a Ripcord Code Red BUT only because I shoot on offset helical vein set for both hunting and competition otherwise I would use nothing but a Whisker Biscuit for hunting. The Ultra's aren't bad, I just haven't had personal experience good enough to recommend them. The HDX is supposed to have fixed both clearance, bounce back, and the drop speed issue. I'll take your word for it


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> Dustin....tell me you didn't really miss what Tex was sellin'. hahaha


Saddley I think I did miss what he was saying.     :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin....tell me you didn't really miss what Tex was sellin'. hahaha
> ...


  You're a good egg! No worries.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm a little late on this, but I use a NAP Apache. This rest is sweet - a full containment drop away. It's hands down, better than a whisker biscuit IMO. And you can pick it up for about 50 bucks online from several sources.

The only real downside I see with it is that it is a little heavy, and it boasts tool-less adjustment, Just make sure it is tightened down good.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I would go with the QAD Ultra Rest I have had mine for over a year and love it.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I had the QAD Hunter on a PSE GX in 2009 and at 324 it worked flawlessly. I then put one on my Axe 6 and shooting my 3D arrows at 336fps it still cleared just fine with an offset 2" Blazer vane. The only bow I have had trouble putting them on is the Hoyt's because of the Tec riser... the drop cord rubs on the riser and on occasion it doesn't drop at the proper time because of the friction... but most of the time it works great. Good luck to you OP.


----------

